# Used Betnovate Cream without thinking



## melek73 (Nov 30, 2007)

Hi, hope you can put my mind at rest, i currently 6 weeks pg and without thinking i have used Betnovate cream a few times over the past couple of weeks on my legs and stomach.  I have been having eczema flare ups as i'm trying to come off antihistimines.  Do you think i have done any damage and i'm so worried now.

Sue x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

So long as you use the betnovate sparingly and as prescribed then all will be fine. The level of systemic absorption is relatively low from steroid creams and unlikely to have an effect on either you or the baby (they would recieve even lower levels than you) If you think about it there are lots of women using predinsolone (oral steroid) at doses of up to 25mg daily during the first trimester for immune issues when pregnant and they deliver perfectly healthy babies.

Don't worry all is fine but I would recommend you see someone about controlling your eczema during pregnancy. The hormones can throw things out of whack and you really don't want to spend your entire pregnancy miserable and itching from eczema flare ups.

Maz x


----------



## melek73 (Nov 30, 2007)

Thanks that has put my mind at rest


----------

